
Excessive load on ntp servers - fosco
https://status.ntppool.org/incidents/vps6y4mm0m69
======
fosco
Additional info

[https://community.ntppool.org/t/recent-ntp-pool-traffic-
incr...](https://community.ntppool.org/t/recent-ntp-pool-traffic-increase/18)

